# Crankandstein Mill For Sale On Ebay



## Wizard (4/2/06)

Hello all, I am a bit of a lurker on this site and this is actually my first post but I have been reading here and enjoying homebrew for well over 18 months now thanks to this site and others.

Due to work commitments and our growing family I have no time for brewing at the moment and have not done a brew since September so I have decided that if I do continue to brew I can get my grist crushed at the LHBS.

Therefore, sadly I have decided to sell my Crankandstein 2a mill, it is for sale on ebay with no reserve and it will go to the highest bidder

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...item=7216917740

There may be other sacrifices of home brew equipment in coming weeks depending on finances and time. It is sad to see it go but needs must. The ebay item number is 7216917740.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## AndrewQLD (4/2/06)

Is t bid is in  
Good luck with the auction.
Sad to see a brewer shut up shop  
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## bindi (4/2/06)

Sad to see a Qld brewer go  I will bid, good mill


----------



## jgriffin (4/2/06)

i know what you mean about time - owning a small booming business, i haven't had time to brew an AG since Sep last year, and have only managed time to brew two or three ESB kits since then :-( Hell, i even barely have time to come on this site...
But i'm still keen for brewing, and plan to upgrade the brewery soon, so if there is any other cool equipment you need to get rid of, contact me as i am in Brisbane too.


----------



## big d (4/2/06)

sads not the word wizard.more like a death in the homebrew community.should you hopefully get back into brewing you may regret your selling of homebrew equipment.no doubt it will go up in price over time making the decision to re join harder.
as for those that say they havent enough time to brew  lifes short times cheap.just brew it.

big d


----------



## wee stu (4/2/06)

I shed tears for your brew challenged future also, wizard.

Still if it has to go, advertising it here first is not a bad marketing strategy.

awrabest, stu


----------



## Batz (4/2/06)

Ha Ha Ha !

I got big mobs of time too brew :lol: 

Batz


----------



## Wizard (6/2/06)

Thanks for all the support but this mill really has to go, I may decide to brew again in the future but I can't justify the thing sitting in a box when I could use the cash for other things at the moment. I could always get my grist crushed at the LHBS or by a friend who also has a Crankandstein mill.

jgriffin, if anything else has to go I will posyt it here first to give you or others on this list a chance to buy before Ebay takes a cut of the takings.


----------



## Wizard (13/2/06)

I have decided that my NASA burner and regulator can go too if anyone is interested. Not sure how much I want for it but I paid around $110 and it has been used twice!!!
I wish I could keep it but needs must and the growing family has to come first. I am going to have to let a lot of other gear go too but need to come to terms with it myself first. :excl: 
If anyone is interested then let me know and something can be arranged.
Cheers g

:unsure:


----------



## wee stu (13/2/06)

Because I am not a cynic, rather someone well aware of the costs of a growing family, I shall help out by giving this post a little bump. 

(though at $172.50 plus $15 postage, I might also suggest anyone interested in making a bid spend some of the last 17 hours or so checking out crankandstein before commiting your self)

After all, you would not want to miss out on a bargain for lack of total information, would you?


----------



## Wizard (13/2/06)

wee stu said:


> Because I am not a cynic, rather someone well aware of the costs of a growing family, I shall help out by giving this post a little bump.
> 
> (though at $172.50 plus $15 postage, I might also suggest anyone interested in making a bid spend some of the last 17 hours or so checking out crankandstein before commiting your self)
> 
> ...



Just for information I paid $110 US plus $40US postage and handling for the mill which is over $200 Aussie dollars plus I had to wait for several weeks for the mill to show up.
I am not trying to justify anthing here but from your post I got the impression that you thought the mills are cheaply available from the US, this is not the case.
Hopefully I will get a fair portion of me money back as the mill has only been used twice and is as good as brand new from the US.

BTW i just remembered that I have an immersion chiller made from around 14 metres of 3/8 copper which can go if anyone is interested.


----------



## PostModern (14/2/06)

It's mad what people will pay for things on ebay. No reference to yourself as a seller, but the mill is currently US$99pp from the manufacturer which is A$134 at current exchange rates but the auction is up to A$174 already. Good luck with your sale. It's giving me business ideas


----------



## Jez (14/2/06)

$134 does sound like a bargain but you forgot the shipping PoMo. 

They're very heavy - cost me another US$50 (AUD$67.84 currently) -- not US$40 --- to get it here when i got my 2A direct from cranandstein in Sept 2005.

Wizard is $187.50 as opposed to $201.84 from Crankandstein and you won't have to wait 6 weeks to get it.

Good luck Wiz, you're close to getting your money back.

Jez


----------



## wee stu (14/2/06)

sold for $182.46. 

Hope both parties are happy with the deal, which is what matters in the end.

awrabest, stu


----------



## PeterS (14/2/06)

wee stu said:


> sold for $182.46.
> 
> Hope both parties are happy with the deal, which is what matters in the end.
> 
> ...



Just as a matter of interest, I emailed Fred of Crankandstein and at todays exchange rate this item would have cost $176.00 sent via surface mail. The bottom line is the seller recouped his money and the purchaser got what he wanted and saved himself $7.00 and a few weeks wait. Close all the same.

Cheers
PeterS.... :chug:


----------



## Jez (14/2/06)

Wow, $176 is a lot cheaper than I paid for mine & I got it sent the same way. I paid AUD $200 delivered like everyone else.

Just out of interest Pete, how did you come up with that figure?

US$99 + US$50 comes to AUD$202.15 by my calculations.

I agree - who cares at the end of the day, the seller almost got his dough back & the buyer got a good price & Good on 'em. 

But if Fred has dropped his prices I'm sure a few potential purchasers on here would like to know.... :beerbang: 

Jez


----------



## PeterS (14/2/06)

Jez said:


> Wow, $176 is a lot cheaper than I paid for mine & I got it sent the same way. I paid AUD $200 delivered like everyone else.
> 
> Just out of interest Pete, how did you come up with that figure?
> 
> ...



Jez, I did say surface mail. US99 + 31shipping via surface mail comes to US130.00 at todays conversion (1 AUD = 0.7378783 USD) comes to AUD $176.00 forgeting the cents. economy air shipping is US$55 which would make it AUD $209. Those fogures I got from Fred at Crankandstein today.

Cheers,
PeterS... :chug:


----------



## Jez (14/2/06)

Fair enough. Just thought I may have got ripped off  

Thanks Peter.

Jez


----------



## Airgead (15/2/06)

PeterS said:


> Just as a matter of interest, I emailed Fred of Crankandstein and at todays exchange rate this item would have cost $176.00 sent via surface mail. The bottom line is the seller recouped his money and the purchaser got what he wanted and saved himself $7.00 and a few weeks wait. Close all the same.
> 
> Cheers
> PeterS.... :chug:
> [post="108510"][/post]​



That's right. it was me that bought it. All up Just a shade under $200. Came in $5 cheaper than buying one from TWOC and they are out of stock and can't get any more for at least 8 weeks. To get one direct from crankandstein airmail would have cost about $215 and I have to wait 2-3 weeks. Surface mail would be about $180 but I have to wait at least 8 weeks again.

Well worth it to buy it on ebay and have one in a couple of days (i'm an impatient bastard).

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Doogiechap (15/2/06)

Wizard have you had any more thought about how much you might be interested in selling the NASA burner for ? I don't want to be a vulture but I'm certainly in the market for one.  
Cheers
Doug


----------



## homebrewworld.com (15/2/06)

Airgead, you will love it !
Money well spent.................. :super:


----------



## Wizard (15/2/06)

Doogiechap said:


> Wizard have you had any more thought about how much you might be interested in selling the NASA burner for ? I don't want to be a vulture but I'm certainly in the market for one.
> Cheers
> Doug
> [post="108748"][/post]​


Hi mate, I dont want to start a bidding war but I would consider offers around $75 plus actual postage costs.


----------



## Airgead (16/2/06)

homebrewworld.com said:


> Airgead, you will love it !
> Money well spent.................. :super:
> [post="108779"][/post]​



I'm working out mu first uncrushed grain order now so it will turn up at the same time as the mill  

Plans for the hopper and base are complete. I reckon the time lag between getting the mill and using it will be all of 2 hours. :super: 

Cheers
Dave


----------

